# Socket 370 club



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 17, 2007)

This is for users of the Intel socket 370 CPU... To get in you have to give a CPU-Z link and ss.
You can get in even if you overclocked or not. If you are still using or have used a Socket 370 Celeron or P3 you can be in if you give the specs of the rig. You don't have to have a CPU-z if you give the specs of it... If just giving specs you have to give... CPU type and clock speed, overclocked or stock if overclocked than speed and volts, type and amount of ram and overclock if overclocked also the volts if overclocked, brand of mobo, and chipset.
Now this is what it should look like if you have a CPU-z 
CPU-Z link http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=243509
CPU-Z SS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you don't have a CPU-Z SS or link or if you no longer have the system than this is what you should have....
CPU: Celeron 950mhz 
RAM: PNY PC133
chipset: Intel 810i
mobo: Asus (give model if you know it)
OC: CPU 1174mhz RAM 124mhz 

Also could someone make me a sig and until i get a sig made by someone would members please put a link in there sig.

Members 
4
JrRacinFan
Jizzler
3991vhtes
Andy_007
cdawall
spud107


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 17, 2007)

p_o_s, I still have my Gateway G6-400 slot 1 system w/ a P3 933 @ 700 via slotket. Does that count?

My old dell machine died a few weeks ago, Had the same P3 in it from above.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 17, 2007)

ya ur in.u can give me your specs to your dead rig if you want.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 17, 2007)

It was your basic run of the mill Dell Dimension 4100.

P3 933
384MB PC133 SDRAM
16X DVD-Rom
Gf4 MX440
10GB Maxtor hdd


----------



## Disparia (Sep 17, 2007)

At the beginning of the year I gave away or trashed all my sub-Ghz boxes except one - my Asus Black Pearl i815E with P3-933 and 512MB PC133. Just haven't been able to give this one away yet.. heck, I still have the box, manual, and screw driver that it came as part of the package.

Besides the 512MB limit, what a great chipset. That was Intel's way of punishing us for not accepting the i820 with RDRAM  (It and the 440BX both supported 1GB.)

As for the board itself - good look, good performance, AGP + 6 PCI slots and no onboard devices. That kind of thing just wasn't back then for boards of it's class


----------



## 3991vhtes (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a

433MHz Celeron
Asus MEW-VM
256MB PC100
integrated intel graphics (oh, about 2MB)
10GB Hard drive

I'm using it now, because I dont have any other systems that work...All my socket A systems are in parts, in boxes, in my shelves.


----------



## tkpenalty (Sep 17, 2007)

mmm i have a tower of cumines stacked in a box


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 17, 2007)

woot 3 members.


----------



## Andy_007 (Sep 17, 2007)

I still Have my P3 system

Pentium 3 Slot 1 650mhz overclocked to 866mhz
2x256 1x128 PC133 CAS2 (640mb)
Leadtek Geforce 3 Ti overclocked from (175/400 -220/560)64MB
10GB HDD
Gigabyte GA-6VXE+(i think thats right)


----------



## 3991vhtes (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 18, 2007)

Andy_007 said:


> I still Have my P3 system
> 
> Pentium 3 Slot 1 650mhz overclocked to 866mhz
> 2x256 1x128 PC133 CAS2 (640mb)
> ...



I know i said socket 370 but your in... you can use a 370 CPU in a Slot 1 if you buy the board I don't remember what it is called.


----------



## Disparia (Sep 18, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I know i said socket 370 but your in... you can use a 370 CPU in a Slot 1 if you buy the board I don't remember what it is called.



A "Slocket".


----------



## Andy_007 (Sep 18, 2007)

Another system i had which was 
Celeron 633 overclocked to 950mhz
384MB SDRAM
10GB HDD
Onboard Video (810E)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2007)

bump


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 16, 2007)

I thought this club was dead, along with my Socket 370 setup in the above post I did. lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2007)

i couldn't let it die yet... I just made it an official branch of the TPU teenagers club.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 16, 2007)

If anyone is still using a P3 system, you owe it to yourselves to buy a P3-S Tualatin. You can pick up a 1.233 or 1.400 Ghz 512k cache on ebay these days. The -S editions (server) + larger cache put a whole new life into the machine. They are MORE THAN ENOUGH POWER for webservers/fileservers/mailservers, or just regular desktop/office use.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 16, 2007)

512MB cache?! Thats a half gig!! :


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> 512MB cache?! Thats a half gig!! :



i think he meant 512kb


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 16, 2007)

oh, ok lol

I thought servers needed a ton more cache than a standard CPU, so I figured he ment a half gig


----------



## FatForester (Oct 16, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> 512MB cache?! Thats a half gig!! :



Haha no.. it's most likely 512kb.

O and what's the point of making a thread "Teenagers Official"? Doesn't make a bit of difference to the material, other than the fact that I probably don't want to read it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2007)

just to do it... I can do that because i am the one who started both of them.


----------



## spud107 (Oct 16, 2007)

not entirely functional at the mo . .


----------



## panchoman (Oct 16, 2007)

This Thread is an Official Branch of the TPU Teen Club


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 16, 2007)

Spud, what mobo exactly are you using!? I've always wanted to overclock a Socket 370, BUT I've always had locked boards 

nevermind I read the everest thing in the background.


----------



## spud107 (Oct 16, 2007)

370's are easy to pinmod, 66 to 100 mhz by covering bsel0, couple other pins for voltage increase, done a 566 to 850mhz mod for a friend a while ago,


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 16, 2007)

How could I do a pinmod and have it work? The only WORKING socket 370 setup I have is a eMachines (lol) 433i, with a 433MHz celeron


----------



## cdawall (Oct 16, 2007)

check my HWBOT if you want other info


also have a 933 P3 but no SS


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2007)

i want to get a better board i think my celeron can go higher... I just hit the limit of my board.


----------



## spud107 (Oct 16, 2007)

found this, think its what i used
http://forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?t=91555


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2007)

My board can't support a CPU higher than 1.1ghz that is why i am limited.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 25, 2007)

I have one .. ill dig up my archives ..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2007)

i forgot that i have one of my brothers old rigs because he wanted me to put more ram in it and put in the round cables. It still runs great.I will post a SS.it is a celeron @1.2ghz


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 25, 2007)

my board stops at 800 or 900 its a pc chips 754LMR, lame board, set cpu multi by jumpers! yes jumpers ...

128 + 256 of pc 100 mem, and i have the orignal 700 P3 teh board came with as well as the 800 thats socketed on it, but no AGP (or PCI-e slot)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2007)

same here no PCI or AGP on the one in the first post but the one that my bro has does have AGP


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2007)

here is my SS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that is on some compaq OEM board & PNY RAM stock speed


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

bump it.I will have some sigs before much longer for this club... It is Celeron and PIII right?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

lol pos, what other clubs do you have that you forgot about?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

The i like p_o_s_pc club... But the mods deleted it.  RIP I like p_o_s_pc club.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

oh yeah i remember that, why'd it get deleted?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

Idk... BTW i have 1 sig for the PIII


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

were p2's socketed?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

panchoman said:


> were p2's socketed?



I think some of them were but not sure... i will have to get back to you on that.

EDIT: Yes


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

were they socket 370?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

panchoman said:


> were they socket 370?



yep i think they were...


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

i had a p2, and still do, though i think mine was slot type.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

Did you see the sigs? I know they look bad but the CPU's are old so i made the sig look a little like they would a few years ago.


----------



## hat (Nov 8, 2007)

Pentium 2's were not Socket 370. They were Slot 2.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

slot 2? i thought they were slot 7?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 8, 2007)

Funny. My PII 233MHz was a Slot 1.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

i had the nice p2, like the g0 of p2's


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 8, 2007)

P2's


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

lol... p2 club! lmao

on a more serious note, im thinking about making a socket am2 club..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

My PII that i had was a socket 370


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 8, 2007)

Panchoman- http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=44014

Slot 1 Club!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

see my remark on the slot 1 club.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 13, 2008)

wow this club sure didn't last long. I got my 950mhz celeron to 1.23ghz before i traded it for a socket A


----------



## cdawall (Apr 13, 2008)

i still have like 5 celeron 433mhz  chips  and a p3 700mhz on my desk


----------



## spud107 (Apr 13, 2008)

im running a p3 733mhz as a file/internet server atm, does the job.
512mb ram
matrox millenium mga 
80gb hd
consumes around 45-55 watts


----------



## CoreDuo (Apr 17, 2008)

This machine I still have, and used to be my main server but the SCSI drive died and is expensive to replace 

Compaq Proliant DL360 G1
2x Intel Pentium III @ 833MHz (Coppermine)
RAM: Various Brands because of weird RAM config
- 2x256MB 1x512MB 1x1GB
PC133 ECC Registered (Expensive stuff )
Supports 4GB of RAM 

Was a great server, but alas new SCSI drives are too rich for my blood


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 15, 2008)

Whats the pwer draw on a dual P3 board?


----------

